# Russo W-18 (1986) manual?



## dmsparks (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello,
Can anyone help me with a manual for the Russo W-18 wood stove?
This is our first stove and need something to go by to properly connect this stove up to the chimney and also make sure it has everything in place to work.
Does this stove require a damper control in the stack pipe just above the stove? Is there a blower for this model? As you can see we have a lot of questions but if someone can help us, it is much appreciated.
Thanks!

We just included photos of the Russo model W-18. I think it is the same stove through 1988 or later (1990).
Maybe the manual will match one of these later models. If anyone can help us with a digital copy please send to doelda3@charter.net
This would also help us with what the control levers do with this stove. Is a catalytic required to to be installed into the stack pipe? Does anyone know where to get a blower fan for W-18?

Thanks again.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 11, 2014)

Start a conversation with me. I have a Russo manual that I can send you, but I will need your email address.


----------



## dmsparks (Dec 12, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> Start a conversation with me. I have a Russo manual that I can send you, but I will need your email address.


Hi Dasky,
We are really grateful for your reply and help. I don't have anything to go by to setup a woodstove; this being our first one.
Our email address is doelda3@charter.net
Do you own this particular model and year stove yourself? A friend of the family had this stove in storage and we are going to put it in place of where our boiler system use to be taking advantage of the chimney flu that is now available.

Thank you.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 12, 2014)

Check your email...


----------



## dmsparks (Dec 12, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> Check your email...


Hello, we added photos of our stove.

Dom


----------



## dmsparks (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello folks,
We are posting this message again incase anyone can help us with a manual for the Russo W-18 wood stove?
Included is a photo of the Russo model W-18.  It might be the same stove model through 1988 or later (1990) and maybe the manual will match.
If anyone can help us with a digital copy please email to doelda3@charter.net
Thanks again.


----------



## hatesgas (Jan 10, 2015)

Did you contact Russo?  That's how I got my manual.


----------



## dmsparks (Jan 12, 2015)

I did but if someone has the W-18 manual already and has scanned the document into their computer, I would like to see if I could have a copy sent to me. It's about $20 for a copy from Russo which is probably not like a real reprint. That seems a bit expensive at the moment.
I'm hoping someone doesn't mind sharing their doc.
Thanks.


----------



## hatesgas (Jan 13, 2015)

OK good luck.  I only have the manual for the Russo CW#1


----------



## RNin RED (Nov 4, 2017)

DMSPARKS- did you ever find the manual?  I just moved into a log cabin and there's a wood stove in the basement. I do believe it is only a wood burner but not positive. Its a RUSSO and the tag on the back model # is W-20. I am looking for the manual as i can't get the blower to start no matter how much i burn in it. Please help. (email- weinsteinrn@gmail.com)


----------

